# Suns' schedule has been leaked



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Here is a look at the Suns' regular-season schedule, obtained by The Republic. The NBA schedule will be officially released later today. As mentioned in this article, Suns fans will not see MVP Derrick Rose, Miami Thrice, the second return of Sun Tzu/STAT/Amar'e, Dwight Howard's potential Magic farewell season or the Boston Celtics at US Airways Center.
> 
> Dec. 26 ... vs. New Orleans
> Dec. 28 ... vs. Philadelphia
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/150120


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Since the team plans to do nothing except bring back Grant Hill (and are delusional to think they can play 2012 top FA market), hopefully, we suck and aren't in that mediocre range.


----------

